# Best of Cheap Bits



## hopz (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm about to enter virgin territory for me. I want to build an int. entry door for my ofc. At most, 4 doors may be involved because momma ain't having 1 fine looking door & the others looking like crap. The plan is stained glass upper & 2 raised panels @ the bottom. I've been in touch w/ Doc/ Dave, who suggested I reach out to Bob j13, but I'm a newbie & don't know how, so I'm using the open forum. Doc said, I should mention that I'm a cheap SOB, which is the truth!
I'm looking for a door set & a panel cutter that I won't have to put up my 1st born as down payment.
Suggestions & helpful hints welcome from ya'all.
Thanks Hopz


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hopz

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look in here. Bob and I both buy from him.
eBay UK Shop - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set

He is a good guy to deal with.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## hopz (Aug 4, 2009)

*UK bits*

Thanks Peter,
A quick glance tells me I might be buying across the pond.

Thanks again
Hopz


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

hopz said:


> Thanks Peter,
> A quick glance tells me I might be buying across the pond.
> 
> Thanks again
> Hopz


I second that this guy is good to deal with. Here's his stateside address:

eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I second that this guy is good to deal with. Here's his stateside address:
> 
> eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set


Thanks! It didn't occur to me that as I log in on Ebay UK it would make it look as if he was this side. He is based in the US.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

By the way Peter, let me know how you like the new bits you just won. I had my eye on them too. :yes2: :sold:


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I second that this guy is good to deal with. Here's his stateside address:
> 
> eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set


How are his bits?

Anyone have experience with this guy? 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/EDM-Wholesalers__W0QQ_armrsZ1

The offerings appear similar.

.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Billat908 said:


> How are his bits?
> 
> Anyone have experience with this guy?
> 
> ...


Chalk and cheese! George's offerings are clearly described and he has a good reputation, even if he isn't expensive. This other guy is so cheap I'd be very wary, eg DRILL BIT SET - 26 PIECE SANDING DRUM KIT + CASE - eBay (item 350239410890 end time Aug-17-09 14:27:20 PDT)

In any case, You can get single bits from George. This other guy is just offering sets of things we've all got anyway.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Chalk and cheese! George's offerings are clearly described and he has a good reputation, even if he isn't expensive. This other guy is so cheap I'd be very wary, eg DRILL BIT SET - 26 PIECE SANDING DRUM KIT + CASE - eBay (item 350239410890 end time Aug-17-09 14:27:20 PDT)
> 
> In any case, You can get single bits from George. This other guy is just offering sets of things we've all got anyway.


There is another vendor, sct888, that is apparently working out of Georges shop also. I inadvertantly order 1 bit from sct888 and two from George at the same time and the shipping was combined and they arrived in the same package . Only thing I can figure is may his eBay business got busy enough he had to diversify some to keep up with the demand and maintain service. Service has always been superb.


----------



## David K. (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Peter and John for the link you posted. I just ordered a set of 30 from the site. Just the forum and already I feel I have benefited from it! I figure by the time they get to me, I will have read the manual, picked a project and MAYBE bought the materials.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looks like you have found Georges and sct888 suppler .

edmwholesalers ( 264,699 ) items sold at 99.3%, good feedback

eBay Seller: edmwholesalers: Home Garden, Crafts items on eBay.com

It looks like he makes it on his shipping charges like many of ebay sellers do ,24 pcs.bit set for 9.99 + 17.oo for shipping..
I just order a 1/4" air die grinder set for .99 cents + 12.99 for shipping..

http://cgi.ebay.com/AIR-DIE-GRINDER...in_0?hash=item518c273c51&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

============
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44716

==========


jschaben said:


> There is another vendor, sct888, that is apparently working out of Georges shop also. I inadvertantly order 1 bit from sct888 and two from George at the same time and the shipping was combined and they arrived in the same package . Only thing I can figure is may his eBay business got busy enough he had to diversify some to keep up with the demand and maintain service. Service has always been superb.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I agree with the others. It you find that you a bit more that most of the others, you can replace it with a better bit. I am using a set that is five years old, I don't use the router all that much, but, they last well.


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum!


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## donadams48 (Nov 6, 2015)

How well do these bits hold up for you? Already bought a cheap one from a site and it bent and just missed my face when it flew apart.


----------

